# Legal Fees, should I pay them?



## HoneyD27 (Mar 14, 2010)

My husband got himself into some trouble back in August, we have gone to court multiple times and have had to hire a lawyer, then he got 3 traffic tickets one of which we just found out the fee is $135, he has another one for the same thing and then one for driving a vehicle with a suspended registration. So as of right now we knowwe have to pay the $135 and i expecting to have to again plus the third ticket (no idea how much that is going to be) and the lawyer fees, thats the one im really worried about. 
Our money situation is not good to begin with, behind on many bills, including our truck and electric among a few others. he was military and medically retired last year and does get paid by them every month, what he gets paid is usually enough for the truck and insurance and half the cell phone. I work 2 part time jobs, i make minimum wage at both but we are in the middle of nowhere and there arent many jobs available. my question is should I help him pay all these fees or say he needs to come up with the money himself. i didnt work while he was in the army so he supported me for a long time but i didnt spend 100's of $ on beer and liquor every month like he does now and I didnt go shopping and i didnt need a lawyer. I feel like he should have to find his own way to pay them but am I out of line with that?


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

If you're still married, and your finances are still tied together, you'll have to pick some people to pay and some people to make wait. In general, the more powerful the other party, the harder you should work to appease them.

A court is a pretty major "other party", with the ability to seize your paycheck, confiscate property, and take away your right to drive. If you can't pay the thing in full, you might call the phone number and see if a payment schedule worked out.


----------

